
Python Programming in your Browser: PythonAnywhere - llambda
https://www.pythonanywhere.com/
======
lutusp
It's a classic Web 2.0 strategy:

1\. Locate an activity that's free, that anyone can perform sitting at a
computer.

2\. Turn (1) into a product and sell it back to people who don't realize it's
free.

Just think -- I can sign up and, for $12.00 / month, have my very own online
Python session. To do this, I need to sit down at a computer that already has
Python installed, lying dormant, waiting to be used.

This outfit is betting that people are unbelievably stupid. Maybe they're
right.

